# My Eheim is Quiet......NOT!!(help)



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Does it rattle, or does it sound like air is being churned by the impeller?

The impeller rides on a ceramic shaft that can make all kinds of racket if it's worn enough. Pull the impeller housing a part and give it a good cleaning. The noise is usually associated with air in the filter though. The white (fine) pads usually trap air underneath and release it slowly over time.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Take apart the impeller and clean it. You may need a new one if it's worn. 

Try to isolate the rattle. Where is it coming from?

You shouldn't hear it at all, much less from another room!


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it's definitely a rattle/buzz, not a churning/bubbly type noise.

Does any one have a quick link to any exploded diagram of the impeller
assy?

Thanks

Doug N


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2217_classic_GB.pdf

It's pretty simple. Twist off the cover and pull out the impeller. Clean parts and impeller housing with a brush and reassemble. Check condition of impeller.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking that the impeller (and maybe the shaft) has worn out. There are two, maybe 3, black "bearings" (probably a hard plastic) inside the impeller that rides on the impeller shaft. 

After a while, these will wear (probably the shaft at the contact points as well) and there will be more play between the impeller and the shaft, causing rattling. 

My 2215 (which I also bought used) had a rattle that was largely cured by replacing the impeller.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine is doing the same thing as of today. I have gotten all the air out of it, but it seems to be vibrating quite a bit. Not sure what the issue is. I have taken the whole thing apart and cleaned and inspected it and still have not found the cause. Motor is not running hot.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

I just put up a brand new 2217 and have a question. 

Just how loud are these supposed to be? I went eheim becasue everyone said how quiet they are. I also have a eheim ecco 2236 and it is extremely quiet, I can only here it by putting my ear up to it.

The 2217 though, I can here it from my couch about 10 ft away. doesn't sound like bubbles or rattles. Rather it just is a soft humming noise. Still it bothers me.

Is this normal?


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Does it touch anything that could vibrate? You shouldn't here it humming unless sitting right next to it.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

cfi on the fly said:


> I just put up a brand new 2217 and have a question.
> 
> Just how loud are these supposed to be? I went eheim becasue everyone said how quiet they are. I also have a eheim ecco 2236 and it is extremely quiet, I can only here it by putting my ear up to it.
> 
> ...


I consider my hearing to be excellent (so does my doctor). Sometimes I have to touch my filters, or check the output to make sure they're on. I run Eheim's 2217, 2215 and 2213. All are exceptionally quiet. I did shorten the spraybar on my 2213 a good amount and that has cause it to whistle, but that's no fault of the filter's.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

There is nothing that it is touching that can vibrate. I am at a loss. I even thought it may be a power issue and check it and also pluged it into another outlet on another breaker and it still did the same thing.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Spork said:


> There is nothing that it is touching that can vibrate. I am at a loss. I even thought it may be a power issue and check it and also pluged it into another outlet on another breaker and it still did the same thing.


They can take a while to break in. Mine are noisier the first week or two after I give them a good cleaning, than they normally are. Once some bio-gunk finds its way into the impeller, etc, things tend to quiet down.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there another impeller that I can use for the 2213 other than the stock one? Will the ones for the 2215 or 2217 work for it? Its about time for me to replace it anyway as well as the ceramic shaft. Where to order from as well.


----------



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

If the ceramic shaft is not broken and the pump is pushing water, is possible that the internal bearing of the impeller is worn, causing it to vibrate and make noise.

I have attached two pictures showing the difference.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Etos said:


> If the ceramic shaft is not broken and the pump is pushing water, is possible that the internal bearing of the impeller is worn, causing it to vibrate and make noise.
> 
> I have attached two pictures showing the difference.


Thanks for posting those photos. That was what I meant from my post above.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Spork said:


> There is nothing that it is touching that can vibrate. I am at a loss. I even thought it may be a power issue and check it and also pluged it into another outlet on another breaker and it still did the same thing.


If it's in a cabinet or on a wooden stand, you sometimes get a faint resonance that almost sounds like a hum. I have reasonably good hearing & I notice that from time to time I get the same thing, but it goes away after I clean the foam prefilter on the intake tube & reduce the "suction load" on the pump.

Tommy


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

It seems to have quited down, so it may have been the fact that there was no "gunk" on it yet. Nothing like bio lubrication.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok it did not quiet down as much as I wanted so I checked the bushing again and it is ovalized a little. I am getting a new impeller this weekend. Does anyone know if I can use an impeller from a 2215 or 2217 in the Eheim 2213?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Spork said:


> does anyone know if I can use an impeller from a 2215 or 2217 in the Eheim 2213?


No you can't.


----------



## nvision (Feb 6, 2009)

eheim sometime reuses same parts in different models. best way to check safely is going over the manuals and if the part numbers match, you got a winner. do not eyeball them, i wouldn't.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> No you can't.


Welcome back, Les!!


----------



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

The 2215 and 2217 impeller have a larger diameter and will not fit in your 2213. However bushings are the same for these 3 models.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Etos said:


> The 2215 and 2217 impeller have a larger diameter and will not fit in your 2213. However bushings are the same for these 3 models.


How can this be when the 2217-15 axle is twice as thick???

You should edit your post.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

I replaced the impeller yesterday and it is back to being silent. The bushings were worn a little which was causing the noise.


----------



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> How can this be when the 2217-15 axle is twice as thick???
> 
> You should edit your post.


Note that EHEIM only make two size bushings: 

A large one that one that fits the larger shafts #7443100 (only used in the 1260 and 1262 pumps) 

And a small one that fits all other size shafts. Coming out of production the hole in the bushig are all the same size, however the rubber will expand when the shaft is inserted.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Etos said:


> Note that EHEIM only make two size bushings:
> 
> A large one that one that fits the larger shafts #7443100 (only used in the 1260 and 1262 pumps)
> 
> And a small one that fits all other size shafts. Coming out of production the hole in the bushig are all the same size, however the rubber will expand when the shaft is inserted.


The number that you provided is for an axle assembly.

I don't believe that the bushings are offered separately.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Etos said:


> however the rubber will expand when the shaft is inserted.


Huh?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^

:hihi:


----------

